# Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_ECHO...



## Hansii1234 (25. April 2007)

Hi Leute!
So... ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...
Bei mit kommt seit neuestens die Fehlermeldung 
"Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_ECHO in C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\wg\includes\account.php on line 11"

Zeile 12, sieht bei mir so aus:


```
include("global.php");
```

also wiederum global.php...
Sieht bei mir (nur im Mom. für Testzwecke)

```
<?
$my_user_id="1";
$user_data_query=mysql_query("SELECT user_name FROM user_data WHERE user_id=$my_user_id");
$user_data=mysql_fetch_row($user_data_query);
?>
```

so aus...

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte... Vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich kann mir jemand
von Euch helfen... Wäre aufjedenfall saunett! 

Schonmal Danke!
Hansi


----------



## 5noOPY (25. April 2007)

Hallo Hansii1234,

bitte poste mal mehr von dem Code in dem dieses 


```
include("global.php");
```

vorkommt.

mfG

5noOPY


----------



## Hansii1234 (25. April 2007)

Zuvor kommt:


```
include("../connect.php");
```

Wobei die in anderen seiten Geht - also kann es auch nicht an ihr liegen...


----------



## 5noOPY (25. April 2007)

Und davor?


----------



## DeeJTwoK (25. April 2007)

Der Fehler liegt doch auf jeden Fall in dieser Datei:
C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\wg\includes\account.php
Poste doch einfach mal alles was bis Zeile 11 in dieser Datei kommt.


----------



## 5noOPY (25. April 2007)

Das mein ich ja auch schon die ganze Zeit, aber gut.. man kann auch Zeile für Zeile posten 

*fg*


----------



## Hansii1234 (25. April 2007)

okaaay...  


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
</head>
<body>
<script language="JavaScript" src="new_money.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<?
include("../connect.php");
include("global.php");
```


----------



## Gainwar (25. April 2007)

Hi,

nur mal so als ganz bloeder Test, aber kannste mal dein <? mit <?php ersetzen bitte.
Denn was anderes kann ich momentan nicht sehen.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Papenburger (25. April 2007)

Poste mal den Code aus der Connect.php bitte, denn da schein anscheinend der Fehler zu liegen, da dies ja vor der anderen Datei includet wird.


----------



## Hansii1234 (25. April 2007)

Ok ok... 
Hab den Fehler...
Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum mir der Fehlerbericht in Zeile 11 einen Fehler anzeigt
(vorallem diesen Fehler)
wenn in der 25 Zeile ein Semikolon fehlt...  

Aber daran lag es....

Trotzdem Danke für eure Mühe...!

Hansi

*edit: und mal wieder stunden dank eines semikolons vergangen...


----------



## -GS-Master (25. April 2007)

Tja das hätten wir dir auch sagen können ... aber dazu müsst ihr erst mal über euren Schatten springen und den verdamten Quellcode reinschreiben ...

Da ich mal davon ausgehe dass wir hier im PHP Forum sind, denke ich auch dass eigentlich mehr als die hälfte auch PHP kann ... 

P.S.: schau dir doch mal die Fehlermeldung an ... sagt doch genau etwas über "echo" aus ... somit kann der Fehler ja nur bei einem Echo fehlen ... und somit gehe ich davon aus dass du nach dem echo einfach die Semikolon vergessen hast.

Warum PHP nun ne falsche Zeile angibt? Tja wird dich zwar wundern aber du wirst nur in 50% der Fälle ne richtige Zeile in der Fehlermeldung finden^^ Einfach Lesen was da steht -.- also is das jetzt ein "Echo" oder "Else" oder "String" ... das könnte man doch erwarten oder?


----------



## DeeJTwoK (25. April 2007)

Weiterführender Link zum Thema T_ECHO und so...
http://tut.php-q.net/parseerrorfind.html


----------



## Hansii1234 (25. April 2007)

Das Problem mit dem ganzen Quellcode einfügen ist eben,
dass dann wieder einige das Motzen anfangen - Überflüssiger Quellcode...

@Deejtwok... so -"unexpected T_ECHO, expecting ',' or ';' in"- kenn ich es ja
Bisher kam auch immer diese Meldung... deshalb hat es mich eben verwirrt, dass
dieses mal nur "Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_ECHO in C..." war...

Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## -GS-Master (25. April 2007)

Also merkern wird keiner nur ihr fügt halt ihn halt nie in diese Boxen 

```
// hallo quellcode
$variable1 = "test
echo $variable1
$variable2 = "lol";
echo $variable2;
$variable3 = "haha";
echo $variable3;
```
Tja wenn man dort dann den Quellcode sieht, erledigt sich durch die tollen farben meistens eh schon das Problem von selbst ... in deinem Fall zwar nicht -.- aber es ist meistens so.

So was du mit sinnlosen Quellcode meist -.- die Code des Programms ist hiermit nicht gemeint, erstens fügt fast jeder 2te auch sein nutzloses HTML mit ein ... zweitens fügt die andere Hälfte den Code einfach al "text" ein und nicht in diese php boxen


----------



## Gainwar (26. April 2007)

Hi,

ich bin ja der Meinung, dass selbst wenn denoch jemand etwas über deinen Code-Stil zu meckern hat, kann dir das doch ziemlich egal sein. Hauptsache das Problem wird gelöst und auch andere User haben die Möglichkeit dadurch Ihre Fehler zu beseitigen.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Gumbo (26. April 2007)

Schlechter Code-Stil ist oft Ursache von Syntaxfehlern. Daher ist es nur im eigenen Interesse einen sauberen Code-Stil zu pflegen, um mögliche Fehlerquellen gleich auszuschließen.


----------

